# How do you feel about Hoeven omitting the Youth Season?



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

*How do you feel about the Governor's Decision about removing the Youth Season?*​
I didn't think the Youth Season was useful.00.00%I think it's a shame that they sold out the kids.1990.48%I think that week could be put to better economical use.00.00%It should be open to everyone.29.52%Not sure.00.00%


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Just curious where everyone stands, including the silent.

Thanks.


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

The best hunt I had last year was with my son and I did not have a gun. It was the youth hunt and he had ducks all over him. The youth hunt was a "special" hunt that my kids felt a real desire to be a part of. It was time in the field before everyone else hits your favorite spot. It is a shame Hoevan is/will considering to sell out the youth in the name of economic development. I hope the youth hunt stays!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

being this would be my last year eligible for the youth season it ticks me off. Those 2 days were probably my best hunts of the season last year, even if it was only teal and geese.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Hoven is just an idiot. Let's see just how much he can screw up before we vote him out. :eyeroll: He really did it here by screwing over the youth of ND.


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

How about giving up the first 2 days for the kids. Start the season on Monday. Dont forget you can always leave the gun at home and dedicate a good shoot for your, or other kids you can get out hunting. We some times get a little selfish and forget how important it is to get kids hunting. It doesent alway take a special season.


----------

